# 2016 VW MIB II USB Port Hub?



## craigj88 (Oct 20, 2012)

Here's the scenario. I have a Nexus phone, my wife has an iPhone 6s. The USB port is in a very inconvenient place to constantly change. I can barely get my fingers around it, and it's actually a real pain in the ass to get to without tugging on the actual cable. Unfortunately, it seems that the USB port isn't a true USB port because while a standard USB 2.0 hub will power the phone, the phone will not be recognised by MIB if plugged into a USB hub. 

Has anyone played around with this? Perhaps it's just my hub and this actually does work? What I'd like to do is figure out a way to leave a lightning and USB-C cable plugged in all the time so the phone can just be plugged in. I do not want to try to use both at the same time or anything like that.


----------



## adonnan (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm in the same situation, so let me know if you've found a solution for this. I wish the usb slot was at the back wall of the cubby.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

I am also in this situation, but a little different. I have an iPod that I want to play music on while also having my phone plugged in to use Android Auto. I don't like manually loading songs to an SD card.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3DoubleD (Jun 8, 2016)

*Possible Solution*

I just purchased a 2016 Jetta and I was considering this exact same problem. One USB port, two different connectors (micro USB and Lightening). I also thought of a USB hub, but as I suspected, it might not work with the car's USB port.

It turns out they make the perfect cable for this. It is a two-in-one USB cable. USB type A on the one end (plug that into the car) and micro USB on the other end with an attached micro USB to Lightening adapter. https://www.amazon.ca/Skiva-Certified-Lightning-Samsung-Smartphones/dp/B00HEU1JGI

I'll give this a try, hopefully it works!


----------



## feelfreetoblameme (Jul 25, 2016)

Sorry for reactivating the thread but I'm a new GTI owner and was wondering if anyone had any luck with using two USB devices with the one USB port. I have the exact same situation as Blaylock up there, where I have the last gen iPod (160GB) with a ton of music on it and would like to play that while using Android Auto for navigation. Of course I could simply use the auxiliary jack and give up on controlling music via the steering wheel or go the SD card route. I suppose soon Android Auto might work over bluetooth and/or wifi but that could be a while or never. Anyway, appreciate the input if anyone had any success. Thanks!


----------



## feelfreetoblameme (Jul 25, 2016)

I found somewhat of a solution to my dual device "problem" (older iPod, micro USB Android phone), it's this cable (https://amzn.com/B005JZP4J8) which really is an iPod 30 pin to micro USB adapter but unlike other hubs/multi connectors I tried, this one works normally with both devices. Unfortunately you still have to plug one device in at a time but not having to fiddle with the actual car USB port is worth it since it's not exactly easy to reach.


----------



## Yogibearal (Apr 17, 2014)

feelfreetoblameme said:


> I found somewhat of a solution to my dual device "problem" (older iPod, micro USB Android phone), it's this cable (https://amzn.com/B005JZP4J8) which really is an iPod 30 pin to micro USB adapter but unlike other hubs/multi connectors I tried, this one works normally with both devices. Unfortunately you still have to plug one device in at a time but not having to fiddle with the actual car USB port is worth it since it's not exactly easy to reach.


So VW actually uses USB Hubs from the factory so you can add USB ports VW Part# 5G0035953C - is the ones used in Golf/Jetta/Passat that allows one plug in front and one plug in remote location (in the passat it is in the back console on other cars in the arm rest) 1 source 2 output. I believe it adds power supply as well since the radio wouldn't be able to provide the amperage needed for 2 devices.

The one used by the Tiguan/Atlas and newer Passat is a 1 source 3 output, VW Part# 5G0035953D - You will need to get the additional USB ports and provide a power source for the hub since it also regulate voltage to the USB ports. If your car already has a 2 USB plugs and you want to add a third, you may be able to use this? I'm not sure if the plug heads are the same. YMMV


----------

